# WFT-E6 bluetooth compatibility



## mcw (Feb 13, 2013)

WFT-E6 bluetooth compatibility

Just upgraded from my 5D2 with WFT-E4II to a 1Dx with the WFT-E6 and wondering if anyone have experiences with its bluetooth compativility

1) have been using a QStarz BT-Q1000X ( http://www.qstarz.com/Products/GPS%20Products/BT-Q1000X-S.htm ) for Geo tagging, but noticed the new WFT-E6 and QStarz bluetooth pairings are not always able to resume from auto power off / stand-by, needing to switch off and re-pair. This problem was not present from the 5D2 with WFT-E4II. 

2) anyone able to pair the WFT-E6 to Samsung Android devices ( for Geo location extraction )?


happy photography

cheers


----------



## jonathan7007 (Feb 15, 2013)

mcw,
You don't need the add-on to tether to an Android application called "DSLR Controller". Look it up and see if the 1Dx is a compatible body. I use it with the 5D bodies. Uses a USB connection so your tablet needs a USB fitting, which the ASUS "Transformer" units put in their keyboard attachment. Asus also makes an adapter for USB to attach to the tablet all by itself, if for any reason you don't want to use the keyboard.

I have no experience using the app to begin geo-tagging each image, though. And the images aren't stored on the tablet... your card continues to be the storage location. But they might have incorporated changes since I last looked, as many people wanted the dev to allow off-camera storage.

jonathan7007


----------



## mcw (Feb 25, 2013)

hi there,

anyone with any experience with EOS 1Dx and WFT-E6 bluetooth compatibility?

tks


----------



## orangemeca (Mar 6, 2013)

Hello
Here's my experience


----------



## adawro (Nov 10, 2016)

I have succesfully connected Canon WFT-E6 with Android device using software "Bluetooth GPS Output" by Meowsbox.

Now I am testing connection stability.


----------

